# Free simple drawing program for simple floor plans, elevations & construction details



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

*Free simple drawing program for simple floor plans, elevations & construction details*

Looking for recommendations on freebie downloadable software with a short learning curve that can be used to draw simple site plans, floor plans, building elevations and construction details.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Sketchup is pretty good. Doesn't take long to learn and it's free.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

DraftSite, free and very much like AutoCAD.

The learning curve depends more on the curvyness of your brain though, I think.

Andy.


----------



## -JM- (May 10, 2009)

Second vote for Sketchup. Once you get the hang of it, there isn't a lot it won't do.


----------



## PeteW (May 9, 2014)

I've been using FastPlans12. There is a bit of a learning curve, but with a mouse & the zoom in qualities you can get very nice detailed plans. I have drawn multiple floor plans for cabins, foundations, room additions, etc. and used them to get permits also. just my $.02.


----------



## Roseann (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm making a note for our company to try all of these... helpful to me, as well! Are any of these 3D modeling programs, that once finalized, they can be "rotated" for different views? For the more "advanced" client. 
Thanks again!


----------



## PeteW (May 9, 2014)

sketchup rotates! very impressive. has learning videos too.


----------



## JohnCallahan (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm late to the conversation, but if you just need a quick site plan put together (not drawn by yourself), then you can check out MySitePlan.com. They put them together on AutoCAD. No surveyor needed, so they're cheap.


----------

